# Sir Christopher Lee dies at 93



## Desmond (Jun 11, 2015)

Another end of an era.

RIP

*pbs.twimg.com/media/CHN7M5GWQAAe_8_.jpg



> Screen legend famous for roles in Hammer Horror films, Lord of the Rings and Star Wars dies in hospital after suffering heart and respiratory problems



Source: Sir Christopher Lee dies at 93 - latest reaction and tributes - Telegraph


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 11, 2015)

His work has been immortalised as Saruman, RIP


----------



## Desmond (Jun 12, 2015)

He has done so many good roles. Dracula, Saruman, Count Dooku, Francisco Scaramanga, etc. 

He has also done voice acting for various animated films and he was a classically trained vocalist. He has collaborated on various music albums of different artists.

He was also a real life spy during WW2.


----------



## $hadow (Jun 13, 2015)

He was a superb and the coolest old age actor that I have seen.


----------

